# Pole Dancing In A Mosque.



## Goldenrod (Sep 4, 2021)

Al Blum Finds Gold Without Using A Shovel
                                                                                            Reprinted from the National Whizzer Newsletter.

                                                                                                           By Ray Spangler, Al Blum and Quentin Gunther

            Many moons ago, Al Blum spied a thousand little brass bungs that were being discarded at his place of employment and they happened to have the same size and thread as the Whizzer drain plug. If you have ever needed to drill through and extract one of those infamous slotted or square aluminum plugs, that hex pattern looks as exciting as your first ice cream cone. We corn-fed Illinois boys have been using these on our rider Whizzers for years. It wasn’t until last month’s great article by Quentin that we decided to suggest these over-the-counter brass plugs for your riders. The history of Whizzer drain plugs is: slotted brass followed by square water pipe plugs. The plugs on modern Whizzers have a crush washer to help seal it. I gave a YMCA Indian guide member his Indian name of, “Leaky Seal”. My Indian name is, “Demented Beaver”.
            I know that using non-authenic Whizzer parts is like pole dancing in a mosque but I am a dim, but pratical Dude. These brass “bungs” can be purchased in most hardware stores for around $2. Some of Al’s horde has been cad plated by Joe Cargola.
           The hex has a shoulder that tightens against the engine case. I don’t think that brass would freeze/lock to the case. As Joe Cargola says, “The company died but we continue its research and development.” We need to mentally chew on something that’s less dangerous than dating new squaws or drinking too much firewater.


----------

